# im a muay thai new comer...



## warxjournal (Jul 23, 2007)

ive had a bag for a long time and have been in a bunch of street fights, so i cant take/throw a punch. i train myself, for now, since money is tight.  i train a couple hours day, do standard stuff and eat well. would anyone happen to have any advice for me? im looking to compete, this isnt a hobby for me.


----------



## Jutt- (Jul 23, 2007)

In all fairness , there's no substitute for instructor training.

Being able to take punches etc etc is one thing , but technique for manouveres is completely diffrent.

Good luck what ever you do man.


----------



## warxjournal (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks. i most certainly will join a gym once its feasable, monitarily. but for now, i soldier on alone.


----------



## savior (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, we cant really do much for you, you have to bite the bullet and attend a gym. Once you've been at a gym for about a year, you can take off and "practice" the same techniques because you probably have grasped the basics of MT by then. 

It is never really bright to teach yourself an art because you may develop bad habits.

For now, I would just train and increase your cardio tolerance in preparation for MT classes


----------



## warxjournal (Jul 23, 2007)

oh. great. thanks.


----------



## savior (Jul 24, 2007)

sorry to burst your bubble, just giving you proper advice. chances are you wont follow it though, but you'll realize what I was talking about in a few months when you get to a gym


----------



## Odin (Jul 24, 2007)

AGREED  you cant learn muay thai from a book, you need an instuctor dude.

BUT, look on youtube there are some intructual clips on muay thai that would help.


----------



## warxjournal (Jul 25, 2007)

ok. lets start over. i was asking for advice, not static.negativity isnt much use to me. i said i was training myself as in, training my body, not to be fat, just punching/kicking. not that i was read books upon books like ill master an art form without instruction.


----------



## savior (Jul 26, 2007)

I am not being negative, just letting you know that if you wanted to learn Muay thai, you have to take it from an insturctor first. After 8 months or so of training, it would be ok to temporarily train on your own, but otherwise it wouldnt be wise


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 26, 2007)

I would have to agree with Saviour here.  Its great that you want to train and compete, its just not the best to do on your own.  YOu may get tough and in shape and be able to throw some punches and kicks, ect, but in a competition, thats a whole other ball game.  None of us here are trying to be negative at all, we just dont want to see you get hurt, or learn bad habits that are hard to break.  I also understand about not having the money to train, its tough, but I would recommend maybe saving up, and training in the meantime, and working your cardio, and then joining a gym as soon as you are able to, at least to get the basics down.

I wish you the best of luck no matter what you decide.

BTW, where abouts do you live?


----------



## warxjournal (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks guys. i got a bit worried there. i live in new brunswick, new jersey, usa. i found a gym in my area thats teachs muay thai, but im sorta, intimadated at the moment, i think thats why ive been doing like an hour or 2 a day of working out what i know to prep for when i can make it. i understand competion is way different, i just dont want to go into it cold. bottom line is this is what ive wanted to do for a good portion of my live, now i finally have the drive for it so i cant let up. thanks a lot for an advice you al may have. if you would like, you can reach me on aim at fchc213.


----------



## treva (Jul 27, 2007)

warxjournal said:


> thanks guys. i got a bit worried there. i live in new brunswick, new jersey, usa. i found a gym in my area thats teachs muay thai, but im sorta, intimadated at the moment, i think thats why ive been doing like an hour or 2 a day of working out what i know to prep for when i can make it. i understand competion is way different, i just dont want to go into it cold. bottom line is this is what ive wanted to do for a good portion of my live, now i finally have the drive for it so i cant let up. thanks a lot for an advice you al may have. if you would like, you can reach me on aim at fchc213.


 
How come you're intimidated? I mean, you say you've been in street fights and like to fight, so why are you intimidated when you step into a professional gym where their goal is to teach you Muay Thai technique? I'm not calling you out or anything, I just don't think you should be intimidated. You should be proud of yourself for taking a big step forward in imporving your fighting technique. Give it some time, I'm sure you'll begin to feel more at home.


----------



## warxjournal (Jul 27, 2007)

well, its like if i go to a gym, im bound to get my *** whipped cause people train hard for it. in a street fight, im drunk and just brawling with some dude ill never see again. its easier to do that, theres no pride involved.


----------



## Thai Boxer Briefs (Jul 28, 2007)

what schools have you checked out?  I train at weapons9 in new brunswick.


----------



## savior (Jul 29, 2007)

you wont get your *** kicked.. The fighters will understand you are new and will take it easy on you, if they dont then its a crummy gym anyways and you wouldnt want to train there. 

Plus, since you are intimidated, you'll be forced to learn quickly since you wouldnt want to get beaten up too badly


----------



## warxjournal (Jul 29, 2007)

i really do work well when pressed, so i guess thats good now that i think of it. weapons9? where in nb is that? i live off of livingston ave.


----------



## thaistyle (Jul 29, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone.  You need a qualified instructor.  Don't be intimidated when joining a gym.  Beginners walk through the doors everyday.  Good luck!


----------

